

Ask HN: Will fake accounts be Twitter's downfall? - SethMurphy

There is a proliferation of social agencies creating accounts for the sole purpose of spamming followers. I enjoy following people back with similar interests, but lately the Turing test for twitter accounts is getting harder to perform and not worth the time it takes. what can/should the community do?
======
humd
I think it will. I've recently joined App.net, no spammers whatsoever. Perhaps
Twitter will adopt a similar model to that of App.net?

